# small tripod, big camera options?



## danmc (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a tripod that I really love but I have a need for something more specialized.  In particular I'm looking for something that is very small but could hold a DSLR with 24-70mm lens.  What I have in mind is something maybe 8" tall where the legs open all, or almost all the way out that could let the camera be positioned while sitting on a rock but not give any actual height.  The purpose is a size/space limited trip (but yeah, still gonna take a DSLR) where I may want some group photo options and low light options.

Anyone have a favorite or know if such a thing even exists?

Do I need to get out some leftover carbon hockey sticks with broken blades and a hacksaw?

Thanks
-Dan


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Have you considered bean bags?  I took a pair of socks and put a pound of beans in each one, folded and tucked the ends and secured them with rubber bands.  Inexpensive, and quite functional.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2015)

i use a small velbon carbon set of legs that gets fairly low when the center column is removed. the lowest i had was a manfrotto set that went flat with the center column removed. the only height was the ball head.  i also agree with the bean bag. i have 2 sets i use from time to time. my favorite is home made , socks and beans !


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 27, 2015)

FERAL ONE said:


> i use a small velbon carbon set of legs that gets fairly low when the center column is removed. the lowest i had was a manfrotto set that went flat with the center column removed. the only height was the ball head.  i also agree with the bean bag. i have 2 sets i use from time to time. my favorite is home made , socks and beans !



  This is where I stole the idea from.


----------



## natureman (Feb 27, 2015)

Expensive but gets the job done. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/860081-REG/Induro_472_101_DR_Hi_Hat_Tripod_Set.html


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 5, 2015)

How about the gorillapod? Or the bean bag trick.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sure you've resolved your tripod issue, but one of the greatest ideas (ie most usable) I've seen in this forum was probably 7 or 8 years ago from Rip18. Still using it today (the pan-pod stays in the back of my pickup truck all the time and is used often). 

Can't get the picture to post, but if you'll go to post #9 in the thread below  it would probably satisfy what you're trying to do 

Nothing more than a cheap Big Lots frying pan with simple threaded screw, washers, etc and a tripod head (specifics are in post 16 by Rip).

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541353&highlight=

One of my most used photography items (other than cameras and lenses).


----------



## rip18 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks, Bubba1122!

I still use mine as well!


----------

